# FTGH  Cute Red Pup



## JuliaH (Feb 16, 2013)

Male puppy free to good home!

I was at Petsmart the other day buying dog food, and in comes this scraggly guy holding the cutest red pup. Turns out he was trying to find someone to give it to. Said he walked from Target store in Macon to Petsmart, and he couldn't take the pup back... too far. 

I did my best to ignore him, and went on out with my purchase, but the young man loading my truck for me said the pup would end up in the pound and get put down, that no one at Petsmart could help. 

My husband went back into the store at my request and found the young man with the pup. By that time, I had followed him in and he was now with a young woman. 

Long story made shorter.... I brought the pup home and we are calling him Oliver. He needs another home and he is sweet! Gonna be about medium size. 

(By the way, when the guy left without the pup, he got into a car and there were 3 people ... but the pup is safe and eating good now.)

I will make sure he has his distemper/parvo shot and I will deworm him. He was thin, but is eating regularly now and should be good with family with kids. He has made no attempt to growl, bite, nip, or anything like that.


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 16, 2013)

Pretty boy. You think he is about 12 weeks? Any purple spots on his tongue? For some reason he strikes me as maybe having some chow in him (probably because his face reminds me of a beloved mixed breed that did have a bit of chow in the woodpile).

Hopefully you will find him a good loving family here. If you don't no worries, there is always transport, that pup is very adorable/desirable (and lucky).


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi SonyaS

Glad you saw this. He needs a home soon   I don't know about purple on his tongue, but will check. Gonna be out of town all day tomorrow. He is really cute, and very sweet, so should be child friendly... 

Julia


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 16, 2013)

JuliaH said:


> Hi SonyaS
> 
> Glad you saw this. He needs a home soon



Yeah well don't look at me sister! I am still integrating the handful that is called Coonhound! Plus you have kennels so you are set up for this sort of thing. 

But worse come to worse I will chip in for transport up north. Adorable puppy. It will work out fine.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 19, 2013)

I do have kennels   But, no room for an "extra" dog when the 2 that are out now come home....

Sure would like to see someone take this pup!

Julia



SonyaS said:


> Yeah well don't look at me sister! I am still integrating the handful that is called Coonhound! Plus you have kennels so you are set up for this sort of thing.
> 
> But worse come to worse I will chip in for transport up north. Adorable puppy. It will work out fine.


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 19, 2013)

Julia do you have any associates or friends that do rescue? If so hit them up and get him listed on PetFinder though he may have to be neutered first, not sure. Petfinder will definitely bring in interested adopters.

I don't have a petfinder account (have to be an active/approved rescuer OR have your vet write a letter saying this is a rescue which takes time) so I can't help ya.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 20, 2013)

I do have friends that are in rescue, but as most are, they are full to overflowing... 

I don't intend to pay to get him neutered. That is the best thing for him since he is just a cute little mutt dog, but if I paid for that, I would have to charge for the pup. I just want him to go to a good home where he will be loved and cared for, and the new owner can take that responsibility 

Julia


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to have the pup, and he'll have a good country home.Barnesville's only a little more than hour away from me!
Dave


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 24, 2013)

I have replied via pm. Looks like you have a cute little red pup 

Julia


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, Julia!
Pm answered.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations to all three of you, pup most especially.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweet!!  Julia I can assure you Oliver will be in good hands with Dave.  Hope he likes ridin' shotgun.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 27, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet!!  Julia I can assure you Oliver will be in good hands with Dave.  Hope he likes ridin' shotgun.




I might even let him drive, on th' dirt roads!

Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 1, 2013)

This pup went great new home this morning, and he took right to the truck and was happily giving lots of kisses by the time he got ready to leave us!  Thanks everyone, and especially crackerdave!


----------



## SonyaS (Mar 2, 2013)

So glad to hear the pup got a good home!


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 2, 2013)

Me too Sonya,  and I don't think I could have thought he would get a better one!  His name is Red now, and his life is going to be very good from here on out 

Julia


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 16, 2013)

He still looks the same, but that rascal has doubled in size and can run full gallop for over 2 miles on a dirt road.He's solid as a rock, and good-natured as can be.It's been many years since I trained a male dog - I'd forgotten how hard-headed they can be! He's at the point now in his obedience training that I will be starting the e-collar training to teach him not to run out in the highway.


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow!! Turned into a big dog has he? I figured he would not be so big... he must have been a younger pup than I thought! I am so glad you have him    Send pictures when you can!  

Julia


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 17, 2013)

Will do, but the only camera I have is the one on this tablet, and it might not do him justice.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations again Dave.  One of ours is a big pretty red boy that looks just like him.  When you figure out what kind of dog he is, let me know.  Ours has a ruff of longer hair over his shoulders and a short way down his back.  We call him a read headed fluff back.

Ours is big, strong, and boisterous but a little shy.  When training recall, I only had to use the shock feature on the training collar once and then on a low setting.  From that point on he responded instantly to the tone only.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2013)

Amazing how each dog is different, personality-wise.

My dog is part chow.That's all know for sure, but I call him a "full-blooded truck dawg."


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow.....Great story and end for all.......I just saw this thread, and
when I saw the pups feet I knew he was gonna be larger than
medium size.....
We need pics of him........
Congrats to all who saved this pups life !!!!!!!!!


I ended up with a "found" dog a little over a year ago, and could not
imagine my life without her......In my footsteps everyday....


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Wow.....Great story and end for all.......I just saw this thread, and
> when I saw the pups feet I knew he was gonna be larger than
> medium size.....
> We need pics of him........
> ...



It's as if the dog knows and appreciates his escape from doggy death row!


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 19, 2013)

All eight of mine are rescues.  They all know and appreciate where they are and what they now have.


----------

